# Aura



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok putting a bid together for a high end client 
They are concerned with smell! Thinking about using aura .. Never really used it . Question 1 what is the smell like ? I know and read about the coverage . I also know there are some tricks to applying it . I will be doing some large living areas 
Room foyer etc. probably all in satin or eggshell . 
Aura is low voc natura would that be a better choice ? Thanks for any replies


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Asking painters what paint smells like is probably not the greatest as I know for me I don't smell chit anymore. To me everything smells good  

I would think though that you should be fine with the smell not bothering anyone. One thing when dealing with aura is you have to roll pretty freaking fast specially dealing with the large walls and sheen's. It dries pretty fast so it's easy to get lap marks. Large ceilings are the worst in my opinion.

Pat


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

SW 200 zero voc. Cheaper, works just as well and smells alright. It's green for what that's worth.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Maybe get a gallon of each, or quart, have them smell test each. Get them to sign off on the one they prefer.


----------



## briancreary (Oct 12, 2010)

Sherwin promar200 zero voc is good but I have also used Benjamin Moore Eco Spec and it had fantastic results. We did a home for a man who, any smell and I mean any, would put him literally in the hospital. He did not smell anything and was very pleased. I liked the quality as well. You can pull the MSDS sheets on these products to check Volital Compounds, but as long as your paint store uses waterborn pigmints you are okay; if they still use glycol this will add "smell," back into the paint.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

One thing to keep in mind when talking to your customer. Low/no VOC has nothing to do with the_* smell*_ of paint. VOC is only an indicator of the_ organic_ compounds that will evaporate from the paint causing smog. It is very much possible to have zero VOC's in the can and still have a smell. There's still plenty of other ingredients to give the paint an odor. Just make sure to set up the proper expectations with your customer.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Ok putting a bid together for a high end client
> They are concerned with smell! Thinking about using aura .. Never really used it . Question 1 what is the smell like ? I know and read about the coverage . I also know there are some tricks to applying it . I will be doing some large living areas
> Room foyer etc. probably all in satin or eggshell .
> Aura is low voc natura would that be a better choice ? Thanks for any replies


Aura has a stronger smell than Natura.

Aura should be cut in twice, then roll... do a small room 1st, I would not experiment on a high end clients large walls!


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I painted walls with Natura all day, in December, in Maine, with windows mostly closed. I was gone before she came home, and she told me that she thought I had not worked that day. Aura has a kind of musty smell, but its not very strong.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

matt19422 said:


> Aura should be cut in twice, then roll...


What do you mean by this?


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I was thinking Eco spec would be good 
Yeah what is the cutting in twice thing ? I usually do jack p
Roll first then cut and roll tight . I have heard letting your cut in dry first , then roll the walls with aura . 
I am thinking natura or Eco spec . I have used 
Mythic and green coat by km before . Mythic has no smell at all did think much of the coverage 
But the color was hot pink too. Applying by 14 inch roller Picasso etc Wooster nap . Thanks everybody . 
Happy 4th


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Go Natura, if you are concerned about smell. Aura will offer a slight learning curve for you like the others have said. Regal Select would be what I offer on a high end home. If they are rich and cheap, use Ultrspec 500 Zero VOC.

The smell is gone once dry and doesn't smell too bad. What is their concern... perhaps they remember the old oil paints. 

Or use Manor hall...smell like feet!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> SW 200 zero voc. Cheaper, works just as well and smells alright. It's green for what that's worth.


 Lots of green I might add.:whistling2:


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> What do you mean by this?


It means if you do not use aura on a daily basis, that doing all of your cut in first then rolling last will yield the best result. Many times you will find that you will need to cut twice for coverage and only need to roll once. 

I use it daily and this has worked best for me.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

matt19422 said:


> It means if you do not use aura on a daily basis, that doing all of your cut in first then rolling last will yield the best result. Many times you will find that you will need to cut twice for coverage and only need to roll once.
> 
> I use it daily and this has worked best for me.


I use it daily as well and in order for the paint or any paint for that matter, 2 coats...burnish, cleaning, additives, warranty, touch up etc., can only be acheived mil film build and following mfg's spec's.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Ok putting a bid together for a high end client
> They are concerned with smell! Thinking about using aura .. Never really used it . Question 1 what is the smell like ? I know and read about the coverage . I also know there are some tricks to applying it . I will be doing some large living areas
> Room foyer etc. probably all in satin or eggshell .
> Aura is low voc natura would that be a better choice ? Thanks for any replies





ROOMINADAY said:


> I use it daily as well and in order for the paint or any paint for that matter, 2 coats...burnish, cleaning, additives, warranty, touch up etc., can only be acheived mil film build and following mfg's spec's.


I agree 100% Roominaday!


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Behr Ultra Premium!


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

ttd said:


> Behr Ultra Premium!


I wish it was that easy .


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> SW 200 zero voc. Cheaper, works just as well and smells alright. It's green for what that's worth.





mudbone said:


> Lots of green I might add.:whistling2:


25 a gallon is cheap to me.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

ttd said:


> Behr Ultra Premium!


Sure if your clients like the smell of ammonia


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Sure if your clients like the smell of ammonia


Is that what it is? Could swore it was cat pee.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Is that what it is? Could swore it was cat pee.


Ammonia, cat pee... Same difference


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Natura is zero VOC, doesnt smell like much really..i had a client that was really sensitive to paint odor. Would actually leave her home. So i specd everything zero VOC. Finish is nice enough

Will say this: do not reduce it with anything. For the second coat i knew i was cutting in close with the amount i had left(little under a gallon), decided to add little less than a quarter cup(3-4ozs) and i had a problem with runs. Never happened to me before, but it did with that paint. 

Whats the color you are going over? whats the new color? If odor is an issue and its not too big a difference you could try it. If you are going from black to white..id go with something else though.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Has anybody used mythic ,on a large scale . 
I have used ,it on one bedroom . 
They make a new version too a primer and paint 
In one. Black label. The colors now are builders flat white over knock down texture . Probably going with 4 color system . Grayish greens and beiges . Mid range colors monochrome color scheme . I have to narrow it down . Eco spec 
Maybe km green coat , zero voc but I know the colorants are not zero Voc , natura or Sw zero voc thanks guys for all your experience .


----------

